# Urban Assault Bike customization ideas for Scott Mohaka (PICS)



## mtBuckeye (Sep 16, 2015)

I am a student at The Ohio State University and wanted a bike to ride to and from classes as well as to have some fun with navigating the city. I settled for this Scott Mohaka (which I believe to be from the mid-90's but correct me if I'm wrong) that I found on Craigslist for $85. It had a cruiser seat on it when I bought it, which I replaced with something sleeker. I also added front and rear lights for night riding. I was wondering if you guys had any suggestions for turning this into a great urban assault bike. Thanks!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mtBuckeye said:


> I am a student at The Ohio State University and wanted a bike to ride to and from classes as well as to have some fun with navigating the city. I settled for this Scott Mohaka (which I believe to be from the mid-90's but correct me if I'm wrong) that I found on Craigslist for $85. It had a cruiser seat on it when I bought it, which I replaced with something sleeker. I also added front and rear lights for night riding. I was wondering if you guys had any suggestions for turning this into a great urban assault bike. Thanks!
> View attachment 1015856
> View attachment 1015857
> View attachment 1015858


Hmmmm. Maybe take the kickstand off and add a gun rack.


----------



## mtBuckeye (Sep 16, 2015)

girlonbike said:


> Hmmmm. Maybe take the kickstand off and add a gun rack.


Kickstand stays, how about a gun rack parallel to the top tube?


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

The usual base for an Urban Assault bike is more like a hardtail DH bike from the late 1990s or early 2000s, isn't it? Something ridiculously unbreakable? Cuz most Urbans are hard, and most Assaults are brutal. And Urban Assaulters like to do their Urban Assaulting after midnight. And being stuck a the base of a parking lot loading dock at night in Columbus with a busted frame is unfun. So you might look into an Early Surly Instigator or a Banshee Morphine or something like that. Cheap and tough as a hammer.

Or you could just ride this bike and enjoy it.


----------



## Soundtallica (Jan 2, 2011)

Depends on what you mean by "urban assault." If you want to ride aggressively, huck stairs, and do tricks and trialsy stuff, of course it isn't the ideal bike. However, you could make it more suitable to that kind of riding by getting tires that are less aggressive but still fat (you won't encounter much dirt in urban areas, see BMX tires), get sturdier wheels, wider bars, and a shorter stem.

However, if your definition of urban assault is zipping around town at speed and in style, do what I did and put drop bars on it. It's wicked fun; it's versatile as it can conquer anything from MTB rides to road rides with a swap of tires, and it's fun to ride something that not many other people have. It's a meticulous process due to incompatibilities between MTB and road components, but rewarding in the end. There are a million details for such a conversion which I won't list in this post, but you can message me if you decide to do this and want details.

Here's a thread for inspiration: Show Your Vintage MTB Drop Bar Conversions

And here's a pic of my conversion:


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Soundtallica;12265135
However said:


> I'd call that, "Riding a bike."


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Downtown Columbus isn't like cleveland. It's pretty flat and mostly white collar. That bike is perfect for OSU. I would invest in a good lock.


----------



## Remi Greenwood (Aug 21, 2021)

mtBuckeye said:


> I am a student at The Ohio State University and wanted a bike to ride to and from classes as well as to have some fun with navigating the city. I settled for this Scott Mohaka (which I believe to be from the mid-90's but correct me if I'm wrong) that I found on Craigslist for $85. It had a cruiser seat on it when I bought it, which I replaced with something sleeker. I also added front and rear lights for night riding. I was wondering if you guys had any suggestions for turning this into a great urban assault bike. Thanks!
> View attachment 1015856
> View attachment 1015857
> View attachment 1015858





mtBuckeye said:


> I am a student at The Ohio State University and wanted a bike to ride to and from classes as well as to have some fun with navigating the city. I settled for this Scott Mohaka (which I believe to be from the mid-90's but correct me if I'm wrong) that I found on Craigslist for $85. It had a cruiser seat on it when I bought it, which I replaced with something sleeker. I also added front and rear lights for night riding. I was wondering if you guys had any suggestions for turning this into a great urban assault bike. Thanks!
> View attachment 1015856
> View attachment 1015857
> View attachment 1015858







  








233256768_120118810351161_208162181232325989_n.jpg




__
Remi Greenwood


__
Sep 14, 2021




Show me your single speed Urban assault, commuter, street tank...





Nice rig! I also paid 85 for my 93 Nishiki Cascade. Converted it to single speed for low maintenance and added a front rack.


----------

